

First Justin.TV tech talk, archived - abstractbill
http://www.justin.tv/hackertv/49975/Tech_Talk_1_Leah_Culver_on_OAuth

======
apgwoz
I had a bit of trouble accessing it. I eventually was able to see the entire
thing, and I liked it. I look forward to the Seibel talk.

The issues: \- Using the pause button for a somewhat extended period of time
eventually caused the video to go back to the beginning. I assume this is due
to the streaming nature of the video. \- Twice while watching for a few
minutes, the video stopped and went back a few minutes prior. I noticed that
the video would now and then stop but would start again a few second later in
the place it left off--except for when it backed up a few minutes.

~~~
abstractbill
Good to know, thanks.

------
axod
cool talk! Is there a way to full-screen archived clips in the player?

~~~
abstractbill
Good point, I think Jacob's going to look into adding that.

